# South Australian Aviation Museum (SAAM)



## Wildcat (Nov 21, 2022)

Popped in here about a month ago as its been ages since my last visit. They have a great little collection going on here and recommend a visit if ever in Adelaide.

First up is C-47B A65-114.




















Brief history here https://www.saam.org.au/aircraft/DouglasDakota.pdf

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 21, 2022)

PC-9 A23-045

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 21, 2022)

Spitfire Mk.Vc EE853 / A58-146. Served with 79 squadron RAAF where it crash landed on Kiriwina Island. Recovered in the early 70's.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2022)

Great pics !

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2022)

I agree. More please!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 22, 2022)

With the guys above. Would like to see more!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 22, 2022)

Thanks guys. Avro Anson under restoration. Hard to get good pics of it due to the way it's positioned.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 22, 2022)

Recently retired F/A-18A Hornet A21-32.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2022)

Keep 'em coming !


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 22, 2022)

Thanks guys. The mighty F-111C A8-132. I'm a big fan of this paint scheme.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 22, 2022)

DH Vampire A79-202 in 21 squadron markings.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2022)

Excellent.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2022)

Lovely shots!


----------



## CAC Woomera (Nov 23, 2022)

These are very good! I like seeing the Anson under restoration and I'm glad to see some of the F/A-18s being put to good use in museums. It's interesting to see such a young aircraft standing with WW2-era aircraft.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 23, 2022)

CAC Woomera said:


> These are very good! I like seeing the Anson under restoration and I'm glad to see some of the F/A-18s being put to good use in museums. It's interesting to see such a young aircraft standing with WW2-era aircraft.


That early 18 is almost as close in age to the mk. V Spitfire as it is to the current F-35s.
Great thread!

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 24, 2022)

Thanks for looking guys. AP-3C Orion A9-756. Again, hard to photograph due to its size and position in the hanger.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 25, 2022)

GAF Ikara. Note the acoustic anti-submarine torpedo mounted in the lower body.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## CAC Woomera (Nov 25, 2022)

Very nice! Pleasant to see the Ikara


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Nov 25, 2022)

I've never even heard of it before this post.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 10, 2022)

Great shots there Andy


----------

